# MODIFIER AS vs 80



## rnakahara (Apr 9, 2010)

If a provider uses AS modifier with a CPT code rather than the HCPCS code is that appropriate?  Does the Modifier on the CPT book and the HCPCS book can be used both ways?

Thanks,
Raquel


----------



## ASH527 (Apr 10, 2010)

*modifiers*

Modifier 80 is for physician's assisting on surgical cases  and Modifier AS if for PA's,NP's, etc assisting - that's my take on it


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Apr 12, 2010)

Mod -80 is for physician assistants; mod -AS is for NPP assistants.  It doent'n matter if the procedure is coded with a CPT or HCPCS code.


----------

